# 2014 s3



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

I am on the edge to make myself by the S3. The problem is there's no S3 here to test. The dealer is can only bring the Cervelo S3 by ordering it. Therefore, I am reading a lot of reviews, opinions, blogs and looking at a lot of pictures. 

Can anyone explain what's the downside of a Cervelo S3. I am sure a lot of you would say it is a great bike! 

Help is needed here


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have not ridden the S3 but I have an S5 that I was going to return. I got a good pro fit done and the bike is friggin AWESOME! I can't believe how well it handles now. If the S3 is anything like the S5 you will love it.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

See if S2 is available to test as I believe its the same as S3 but front fork is different just make sure its one with BBright. I have S5 and love it. I could see the S3 being very similar especially with BBright however may ride a bit nicer because rear stays are more like R5. There are some good youtube videos that detail the new S3. One thing I think I would like about S3 a bit over the S5 is it is a bit simpler especially with more clearance in the rear wheel cut out area - not as much worry for tire rub and probably easier taking rear wheel on and off. Also it doesn't look like the front fork can get gouged if handle bar swings into frame. I do love my S5 though. Great ride and fast!


----------



## crisgarenas (Apr 25, 2014)

I am in the same boat. I have the option between S3 and S5. Can anyone share their thoughts about S5 vs the S3?


----------

